# tow/haul mode wont turn on



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

my tow/haul mode won't turn on all of a sudden in my 2003 gmc 2500hd, no light or anything? fuse maybe? anyone else have this issue?


----------



## tras (Dec 20, 2007)

My old 99 half ton(180k miles) had this issue, i never got it fixed. Also test drove a 2002 half ton(94k miles) today that had the same issue So it must be common in the older trucks.

Never had an issue with my current 2500HD's(6.0L with 33k, dmax with 45k).


----------



## Mxrider069 (Dec 8, 2007)

the wires at the end of the shifter could be broke from all that shifting over the years. At least thats how i fixed my 99 1/2 ton with 180k on it


----------



## William B. (Jul 22, 2004)

Yellow wire in the steering column and the end of the gear shift lever.


----------



## traviswalker007 (Oct 13, 2006)

*wire broke*

mine did the same thing last year..wire broke in steering colum, about 200.00 to fix, there is a plastic clip that the wire is crimped on and they break...


----------



## CAT420 (Feb 14, 2008)

$200.00 to fix!!! for a wire? Did you have someone do it is that why it was expensive? thanks for your help though im going to check it out friday


----------



## nv_my_z71 (Nov 25, 2008)

How hard is it to pull the shifter off and replace the whole assembly


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

nv_my_z71;691610 said:


> How hard is it to pull the shifter off and replace the whole assembly


Not hard at all but the shifter assembly's are expensive, which is likely where most of CAT420's $200 cost came from. You can repair the broken wire on the old one for an hours worth of labor.


----------



## Sydenstricker Landscaping (Dec 17, 2006)

I tried to fix that wire on mine. Guess what? It is still broken too!!! Look around on Ebay or something first. You may luck out and find one cheaper than the dealer


----------

